# When you can't weld



## rock_breaker (Oct 25, 2021)

This is what I came up with to pull a stuck pin out of my backhoe because I can't weld due to having a pacemaker. The pin was actually pulled yesterday (10/24/21). 

This "puller" is 1.5" in diameter X 2" long. The large hole in the end is 1.008" id and approximately 1" deep, the 0.370" hole in the periphery goes through both sides of the 1.008" hole. The hinge pins on the hoe are 6" long and have 0.375" holes in each end for retention pins that keep the hinge pins from rotating. The left end in the picture is threaded 1/2" X 13 TPI approximately 1" long. A piece of "all thread" was run through my hollow porta power and a 6" long steel tube into the threads in the "puller", the porta power pushed against a piece of 1/2" scrap and 2 nuts (didn't want to strip the threads).  A 0.370" od X 1.625" pin was put through the puller and the hinge pin.

As is typical in these situations  I was wondering if I had enough porta power when the hinge pin made a popping noise and moved about 1/8", the rest is history.

My thanks to the members who suggested welding. 

Have a good day
Ray


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 25, 2021)

yea, no pic?


----------



## brino (Oct 25, 2021)

Ray posted a picture in another thread, here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/when-you-cant-weld.95886/

-brino


----------



## rock_breaker (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks Brino!


----------



## kevinmdudley (Nov 10, 2021)

Clever idea!


----------

